# Hello, I'm new :)



## katanagirl24 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wanted to sign up to see if I could find some mouse breeders near me, I used to own fancy mice and I would really love to have them again


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome.

I think there are a couple of breeders at least in wales that come on here.

What you looking to have mice for show?breeding?pet?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Heya, I'm in wales. I'm a member of the national mouse club and I breed and show mice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

